# I love women! (designers)



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

I am the proud owner of two beautiful bicycles: an Orbea Orca and an Ibis Mojo mountain bike. I keep both of them inside my house and often sit and just admire them longingly. 
Each one was designed by a woman. Miriam Bengoetxea designed the Orbea Orca (and Diva) and Roxy Lo designed the Mojo. While the two designs are obviously quite different, I noticed a similarity at the head tube junction. Both bikes are graceful, smooth and curvy, just like the finest women. :wink5:


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

The Orbea women's bike is a great bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sojourner2005 (May 16, 2008)

On Thursday I picked up my first new road bike in many many years. I bought an 08 Orbea Diva. I spent the first few days just staring at the bike and admiring the look of it. Then yesterday I took it out for a 30 mile ride and I gotta say, its been a long time since I've had so much fun. I've been riding MTBs for the past few years and wasn't really sure I would find as much enjoyment on the road, but boy was I wrong! I can't wait to get out there again and hopefully become a rider worthy of such a fine machine.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Sojourner2005 said:


> On Thursday I picked up my first road bike in many many years. I bought an 08 Orbea Diva.


Post some pictures!:thumbsup:


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Sojourner2005 said:


> On Thursday I picked up my first road bike in many many years. I bought an 08 Orbea Diva. I spent the first few days just staring at the bike and admiring the look of it. Then yesterday I took it out for a 30 mile ride and I gotta say, its been a long time since I've had so much fun. I've been riding MTBs for the past few years and wasn't really sure I would find as much enjoyment on the road, but boy was I wrong! I can't wait to get out there again and hopefully become a rider worthy of such a fine machine.


That is an awesome bike. When I test rode it, for the first time I felt that the wheels where under me exactly where they should be. And it's lighter than the men's frame. It took a female designer to realize that there's no reason a girl should have to lug a heavier bike than a guy up a hill. 

And yeah, post a pic! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sojourner2005 (May 16, 2008)

*I love women (designers)*

Once I'm back home in a few days, I'll try and put up a pic. I live in one of the smaller cities in Manitoba, Canada and folks don't see that many Orbeas. I rode out to *watch *a triathlon yesterday and it was amazing the number of people who, having gorgeous bikes themselves, came over to admire my bike. I felt like a bit of a fraud, being a newcomer to road cycling and having such a beautiful, fast bike but it was nice to know that people appreciated its lines also. Thank God I didn't fall over after failing to unclip when stopping!! :blush2:


----------



## Sojourner2005 (May 16, 2008)

*I love women (designers)*

Here are photos of my new bike:
2008 Orbea Diva Ultegra SL.
Mavic Kysrium Equipe
Michelin Pro3 race tires
Zeus Cat II Stem and Bar
etc
It is stock except for the cages and the Sigma Cycling Computer. I have ordered the cadence accesory for my Garmin 305. I am looking to do a few changes in the future (saddle/stem), but nothing right now. Just going to enjoy it as it is for right now. And it is PURPLE not pink
Obviously I've been reading a lot of posts on the forum. Hopefully some of this sounds like I know what I'm talking about. I am learning a ton though.

Hope this works:


----------



## Sojourner2005 (May 16, 2008)

*I love women (designers)*

I will try next time to make the photos larger.


----------



## Sojourner2005 (May 16, 2008)

*I love women (designers)*


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Nice bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Sojourner2005 said:


> Here are photos of my new bike:
> And it is PURPLE not pink


Love the color! :thumbsup:


----------



## *A-Train* (May 28, 2008)

My 6 year old daughter saw a purple Diva at the LBS when we were there on one of our many trips, and was totally stoked that they make 'mommy size bikes' in such a cool color.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

My six year old daughter rolls this pink Schwinn but she wants to paint it purple!


----------



## nyer6 (Mar 18, 2008)

*whoah!*

that bike is more than 4 grand!

no wonder its a great bike!


----------



## Sojourner2005 (May 16, 2008)

> My six year old daughter rolls this pink Schwinn but she wants to paint it purple!


I love her helmet!!...and she looks so confident on two wheels, I'm sure she'll be hammerin' in no time! Yeah, women riders and the parents who support them!


----------

